# Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"



## Sternthaler13 (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo an die Teich- und Technik-Spezialisten unter Euch,

wir benötigen Eure Hilfe bzw. Ratschläge zu unserem nächsten Bauprojekt. 

Letztes Jahr haben mein Mann und ich uns einen Teich gebaut, der trotz aller möglichen Anfängerfehler echt toll geworden ist. Der Teich fasziniert uns so dermaßen, dass wir weitere „Wasserstellen“ einplanen wollen. 

Kurz zu den Rahmenbedingungen: Auf unserem Grundstück stehen das Haupthaus und dahinter ein aus Stein gemauerter Anbau und Schweinestall. Unter diesem Durchgang liegt eine alte gemauerte Zisterne, die aber vor ewigen Zeiten mit Steinen zugeschmissen wurde. Durch diese Zisterne ist der Durchgang zwischen diesen zwei Bauten gewölbt, was ein bisschen nervig ist, da man nix wirklich gut stellen kann. Im Zuge unserer Renovierung wollen wir das Ganze begradigen.

Sowohl zum Haupthaus als auch zum Anbau führen Treppen nach oben (Tür ist nicht ebenerdig). Um das ganze begradigen zu können, haben wir den Durchgang mit Holzbohlen in Felder eingeteilt, zwischen denen der neue Weg gepflastert wird, der dann zur Auffahrt hin leicht abschüssig läuft und zur Gartenseite hin zwei Stufen bekommt. Durch die zwei Türen/Treppen ergeben sich 4 Felder. In den vorderen beiden Feldern kann wegen der Zisterne nicht gegraben werden. Hier ein paar Bilder des Ganzen:

 
Die beiden vorderen Felder, in denen man nicht graben kann

 
Sicht von der Auffahrt aus

 
Sicht von der Gartenseite. Auf die linke Seite soll der Brunnen und ein Becken; auf der rechten Seite 2 Becken


Und jetzt komme ich endlich zu unserem Plan:

An der linken Wand des Anbaus wollen wir einen Brunnen anbringen. Unter diesen Brunnen wollen wir eine Maurerbütt oder ähnliches eingraben. In dem gegenüberliegenden Feld wollen wir 2 Bütte/n/s (Mehrzahl von Bütt?) eingraben und diese drei und den Brunnen miteinander verbinden. Hier eine kleine Skizze:

 

Und nun meine Fragen:

•	Eine Bütt ist ungefähr 80 x 40 x 40 tief. Bekomme ich die Wasserqualität überhaupt in so einem kleinen Gefäß stabil, denn es passen nur wenige Pflanzen hinein, wenn man noch etwas Wasser sehen soll? Das ist die wichtigste Frage überhaupt!
•	Wisst Ihr eine Alternative zu einer Maurerbütt, dass mehr Tiefe hat und eckig ist? 
•	Wie stark muss die Pumpe sein?
•	Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung damit, wie man die Verbindungen so herstellt, dass die Schläuche wirklich dicht mit der Bütt verbunden sind. Die Verbindungen/Schläuche dürfen auch nicht verstopfen (z.B. durch Algen, etc.), weil sie ja eingebuddelt sind und man hinterher nicht mehr daran kommt.

Macht das Ganze überhaupt Sinn, oder sollen wir die Idee wieder verwerfen?  

Wir würden uns über ein paar hilfreiche Tips wirklich freuen


----------



## Annett (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Hallo Anke,

gibt es einen trifftigen Grund für diese "Vernetzung" der Miniteiche oder hab ich diesen jetzt überlesen?
Ich würde sie ja unabhängig von einander machen. Dann kann man auch mal einen davon erhöht bauen oder "umziehen", wenn einem der Standort nicht mehr zusagt.
Als andere Behälter fallen mir nur noch Regentonnen ein, oder die großen Mörtelwannen der Fertigbetonhersteller.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Hi Annett,

wir haben uns das gedacht als Wasseraustausch sozusagen, um Bewegung da drin zu halten. Ansonsten gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund. Kann ich denn die kleinen Gewässer stabil halten, wenn da nur 1-2 Pflanzen drin sind?


----------



## Annett (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Hi,

wenn Du Wasser "sehen" willst, dann pack doch unten einfach ordentlich Unterwasserpflanzen mit rein. Auch __ Papageienfeder finde ich total hübsch. Was wuchert mußt Du halt immer wieder einkürzen. 
Gute Erfahrungen mit Miniteichen hat Niri anscheinend schon gemacht. Vielleicht meldet sie sich ja auch noch...
Ich würde auf diese komplizierte Art der Verbindung verzichten. 
Mehr Pflanzen pro Liter werden es dadurch auch bloß nicht.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Okay, das ist doch schon mal ein Tip, der uns weiterbringt. Das war also das Motto: Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht

Danke schön. Jetzt schau ich mir mal Papageienfedern an. Die kenne ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## niri (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Hallo Anke,

dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort  . Ich habe seit Frühling 2006 mehrere Miniteiche und tatsächlich gute Erfahrungen mit ihnen gemacht, wie Annett oben schrieb  . Ich bin viel am Ausprobieren, Umgestalten und Experimentieren. Es ist möglich auch winzig kleine Gewässer im Gleichgewicht zu erhalten und es ist erstaunlich, wie schnell auch die kleinsten Pfützen von allerlei Lebewesen bevölkert werden, die frühere oder später auch für mehr oder weniger stabile Verhältnisse sorgen.

Ich widme meinen Miniteichen recht viel Zeit, und sie funktionieren bis jetzt sehr gut, aber sie bedeuten halt auch etwas Arbeit. Am einfachsten ist solch ein kleiner Miniteich zu betreiben, wenn man robuste, unverwüstliche Pflanzen einsetzt, die das Wasser rein erhalten: z.b. Acorus calamus, Cyperus longus, __ Iris pseudacorus. Möchtest Du Dich an vielen Blüten und Farbe erfreuen, dann wird die Sache etwas komplizierter, denn viele blühende Pflanzen sind recht nährstoffbedürftig und brauchen reichhaltigeres Substrat, was bei kleiner Wassermenge schnell zu Algenproblem führen kann.

Ich gehe aber jetzt ersteinmal nicht weiter ins Detail, weil ich nicht genau weiß, wie du Deine kleinen Teiche gestalten möchtest. Ich habe bei mir viele blühende Pflanzen eingesetzt. Hier eine kleine Impression meiner Miniteiche aus dem vergangenen Sommer








Wenn Du Fragen hast, dann her damit  .

Liebe Grüße
Ina


----------



## Sternthaler13 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Na, ich möchte sie genau so, wie ich sie bei Dir da sehe!!! Wow...ich bin echt platt. Wie geil ist das denn???

Das heißt, ich kann in diesen kleinen Gefässen das so hinbekommen? Mal ganz ehrlich, so toll habe ich mir das gar nicht vorgestellt. Ich dachte eher an grüne Gräser. Aber jetzt werde ich natürlich ambitionierter, wenn ich das so sehe....

Also, die Bilder sehen wirklich toll aus. Ich muss das erstmal verdauen. Ich bin echt platt.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Was machst Du denn im Winter, dann frieren sie doch zu?


----------



## Sternthaler13 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Also, ich glaube, ich habe noch viele Fragen....


----------



## niri (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Vielen Dank für Deine begeisterten Lobesworte  ! Über sie bin ich wirklich total glücklich! 

Im Winter lasse ich die beiden größeren Minteiche (150 und 300l) so wie sie sind, den 150l Teich habe ich selbst gebastelt und sehr gut isoliert, bei Frost kommt oben noch Noppenfolienabdeckung,  der 300l Mini hat auch noch so einen in mühvoller Selbstarbeit  hergestellten Winterschutz für drumherum. Die empfindlichen Pflanzen aus dem kleinsten Teich überwintern in der Garage. Meine kleinen Teiche sind alle Hochteiche. Den vergangenen sehr warmen winter haben sie schon mal sehr gut überstanden, hatte nur 2 Tage ca 0,5 cm Eisschicht auf dem Größeren.

Liebe Grüße
Ina


----------



## Sternthaler13 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

So, einen kleinen Step sind wir mittlerweile weiter. Die Pflastersteine wurden Montag geliefert und mein Mann hatte Donnerstag frei. Jetzt ist schon fast fertig gepflastert *freu*

    



Sobald wir zur Auffahrt hin fertig sind, werden die zwei Randbereiche gemacht. Und dann wird's spannend. Also, wir bleiben jetzt bei diesen Mörtelkübeln, die wir in den Boden versenken! Und dann kommt mein Part - die Bepflanzung! Ich freu mich schon richtig.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Hallo,

so, wir sind schon wieder einen ganzen Schritt weiter. Vorne ist jetzt schon fertig gepflastert. Da lebte sowohl Sonnensegel und __ Stockrosen noch. Seit dem letzten Sturm sind beide eliminiert.

 

Im hinteren Bereich, wo die zwei Maurerkübel eingebuddelt werden sollten, ist dann doch etwas größeres entstanden. Das Loch wurde immer tiefer und tiefer :crazy: 

   

Jetzt fehlt nur noch Vlies und Folie, die wir bereits bestellt haben. Und dann haben wir uns tatsächlich quasi einen 2. Teich gebuddelt. Absolut verrückt. Er ist 3,30 m lang, 90 cm breit und 80 cm tief geworden. Mit 2 Pflanzstufen an beiden Seiten. Also, das volle Programm nochmal in klein.

   

Sobald die Folie verlegt ist, wir dann noch einmal eine Abschlussleiste angebracht, unter der wir dann eine indirekte Beleuchtung mit Dämmerungsschalter montieren. Und dann wird - wie vorne - rundherum Split verteilt. Bingo!

Soviel also zu unserer ursprünglichen 2-Kübel-in-die-Erde-Planung. Denn warum einfach, wenn es auch aufwendig geht  

 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der 4. Abschnitt (wo im Moment die Schubkarre steht). Da wird es aber tatsächlich nur eine Maurerbütt :


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Hallo Anke,

so nah an Gebäuden würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Überlauf einbauen, der groß genug für jedes Wetter ist!
Nichts ist ärgerlicher, als feuchte Wände.

Hoffentlich bekommen die Pflanzen genug Licht in dem Durchgang um richtig gut zu wachsen.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Hi Annett,

wir grübeln noch ein bißchen, wie wir den Überlauf basteln. Wir wollen - ähnlich wie bei einem Badewannen-Überlauf - ein 70er HT-Rohr in das dahinter gelegene Rosenbeet verlegen, wo das Wasser versickern kann. Von da gibt es dann ein Gefälle in Richtung Auffahrt.

Aber Du hast recht. Wir haben gestern, im Eifer des Gefechts, gar nicht mehr daran gedacht  Das werden wir gleich noch einmal nachrüsten. Aber das geht noch...

Die Lichtverhältnisse sind dort eigentlich ganz gut. Ab ca. 13 Uhr ist dort Sonne. Der Teil liegt nur vormittags im Schatten. Die andere Seite bekommt morgens früh Sonne und liegt auch ab mittags in der Sonne. Hier kommt dann aber ab nachmittags keine mehr hin. Hier muss ich dann andere Pflanzen aussuchen, vermute ich

Danke nochmal für den Hinweis mit dem Überlauf. Das hätte uns echt durch die Lappen gehen können. Und dann wäre der Aufklapp größer gewesen


----------



## Sternthaler13 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Annett, ich habe nochmal über den Überlauf nachgedacht, der uns fast aus der Optik geraten wäre. Aber jetzt stellt sich mir eine ganz andere Frage: Benötige ich überhaupt einen Überlauf? Es kann damit ja nur das Wasser entsorgt werden, was durch zuviel Regen den Teich zum Überlaufen bringen könnte. Aber hätte ich dieses Wasser dort nicht sowieso, halt in Form von Regen, das ins Grundwasser versickert und im Moment ja auch nicht in die Mauern zieht???

Und wenn der Teich nach unten hin undicht würde, dann würde mir ein Überlauf ja auch nicht helfen, oder? Da haben wir aber durch extra dicken Vlies und Folie "vorgesorgt", so gut es geht.

Ist der Gedanke falsch?


----------



## Silke (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Hallo Anke,
richtig erkannt: Das Wasser würde in der Erde versickern. Tut es aber bei dir nicht, weil du ja die Folie eingelegt hast. Also sammelt es sich darin bis es voll ist und schwappt dann oben rüber. Wohin auch immer. Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Überlauf einbauen. Muss ja nix kompliziertes sein (Folie etwas tiefer legen in dem Bereich). Dann weißt du 100%, dass das Wasser an seinen Bestimmungsort fliesst.


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Hallo Anke,

wir haben ein altes Lehmhaus.. da sieht man Wasser mit gaaaanz anderen Augen, denn dort kann es richtig böse Schaden machen. 
Wenn Ihr es schafft, dass das Wasser ganz gleichmäßig an allen Seiten überläuft, könnte es auch so gehen.
Allerdings fehlt dem Wasser halt die Fläche Eures Teiches zum Versickern. :?
Wo soll es also hin, wenn nicht zwischen Folie und Wand? Und genau dort würde *ich* es überhaupt nicht haben wollen.
Aber ich bin kein Bauexperte.... ich weiß nur, dass ich lieber etwas mehr Sorgfalt walten lasse, als zu wenig. 

Ist das Haus denn unterhalb der Erdoberfläche abgedichtet etc.?
Dann hilft vielleicht schon ein Sickerschacht/Überlauf an einer Stelle, möglichst weit weg vom Haus.

EDIT: Da war die Fachfrau einen Tick schneller.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Hallo Silke & Annett,

hm....da ist irgendwie was dran....also doch besser Überlauf.

Das Haus ist bestimmt nicht unten abgedichtet. Es ist aus dem Jahr 1892. Da haben die das noch nicht gemacht, glaube ich. Hier wurde auf Feldsteinen gebaut, um eine Luftzirkulierung zu erreichen. Da verdunstete die Feuchtigkeit auch noch durch die Fenster. Wir haben hier Marschboden. Der ist eh eher pitschnass. So ein bißchen muss das Haus damit wohl klar kommen.  Aber man muss es natürlich nicht übertreiben. 

Obwohl, wenn ich an die Renovierung vor 4 Jahren zurückdenke... ich habe irgendwie 8 Schichten Tapeten, dann Silberfolie, Teerpappe und so einen Kram von den Wänden abgekratzt. Und hinter den Fußleisten steckte Tageszeitungspapier mit Berichten aus dem Vietnamkrieg. Die müssen also früher wohl auch Probleme mit aufziehender Feuchtigkeit gehabt haben. Wir mussten von innen dämmen und haben mit Zellstoff gearbeitet, der 80 % Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann und dann wieder in den Raum abgeben kann. Und das scheint bisher zu funktionieren.

Okay...wir bauen einen Ablauf


----------



## Sternthaler13 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

...und ich muss Annett & vielen anderen hier im Forum mal echt danken! Das Lesen und Fragen stellen können hilft einem so ungemein hier. Das ist echt klasse!!!


----------



## Sternthaler13 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Heute geht es weiter *jubel*

Ich habe die Vlies und Folie und einen Berg Pflanzen von naturagart geliefert bekommen. Ich muss meine Meinung - bei denen dauert es immer Jahrhunderte, bis sie liefern - komplett revidieren. Das ging so was von fix, dieses Mal. Und auch mit extrem netter Betreuung.

Ich habe bei Klaas blaue __ Gauklerblumen gesehen, die ich so toll fand. Jetzt habe ich mir direkt eine blaue und sogar eine rote bestellt. Der Mensch bei naturagart fragte dann meinen Mann am Telefon, ob ich tatsächlich wüßte, was ich täte *lach* Ich glaube, er meinte das, weil die sich extem aussähen.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich schon ganz euphorisch. Bin echt gespannt, wie das hinterher aussieht.


----------



## niri (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

hi anke,

wünsche dir viel freude beim einrichten und bepflanzen  ! vergiss nicht ein paar bilder zu machen!

lg
ina


----------



## Sternthaler13 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Hallo Ina,

das werde ich machen...bzw. bin schon dabei  Im Moment komme ich nicht weiter, weil das Wasser durch den Sand so trüb ist. Das muss erst einmal absinken, damit ich meine Pflanzzonen wieder sehe  

Ich befürchte nur, das das ganze dieses Jahr bestimmt nicht mehr blüht. Schaaaade...


----------



## Sternthaler13 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Also, dass ich gestern meinen neuen Teich mit Leitungswasser befüllt habe, war totaler Quatsch. Das hätte der Regen heute locker alleine geschafft


----------



## Sternthaler13 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

So, dann will ich unser Projekt mal auf den neuesten Stand bringen. Ich bin in den letzten 2 Wochen nur jobmäßig total abgesoffen. Aber jetzt habe ich ja endlich Urlaub  

Also, Pflanzen, Folie und Vlies sind ja ratzfatz geliefert worden. Und endlich gab es auch mal einen Tag, an dem es NICHT geregnet hat. Aber bevor wir anfangen konnten, mussten wir erst einmal die Grube leer schöpfen. Sie stand ja halb voll mit Regenwasser.

Da mein Neffe gerade 3 Wochen für ein Schülerpraktikum bei uns verbrachte, habe ich ihn natürlich direkt mal für die Drecksarbeit eingespannt  

   

Zuerst haben wir logischerweise versucht, Vlies zu verlegen. Das war richtig schwierig, weil es sich durch das Grundwasser immer vollsog

       

Danach haben mein Neffe und ich uns erstmal mit der riesigen Folie abgequält, um diese Mist-Falten da raus zu kriegen, was so gut wie unmöglich war, da wir ja ein rechteckiges Becken angelegt haben. Und im Gegensatz zu unserem großen Teich, habe ich diesmal auch nicht vergessen, Substrat einzubringen...  Das ganze natürlich unter genauester Beobachtung von Tiggi, die sich gedacht hat "wow, was für ein geiler Wassernapf"  

     

Dann bekam das Ganze für sie aber wohl unheimliche Dimensionen, weil sie dachte, wir fluten ihr Zuhause und sie kriegt bald nasse Pfoten

   

Ich vermute mal, dass es ungefähr 3.000 Liter waren. Habe aber vergessen, auf die Wasseruhr zu schauen. Auf jeden Fall habe ich dann erst einmal Unmengen von Pflanzen gesetzt. Was gar nicht so einfach ist, weil man immer checken muss, welche für welche Wassertiefe. Das hat Stunden gedauert. Und als sie alle drin waren, sah es nach Nix aus. Jetzt muss ich leider 1 Jahr warten, bis ich den Erfolg sehe

   

Und zum Schluss hatten sich auch die Kätzchen wieder beruhigt, dass sie nicht jämmerlich ertrinken werden, sondern tatsächlich nur einen Wassernapf mehr bekommen haben. Obwohl sie tierisch vorwurfsvoll gucken können. Da kriegt man echt ein schlechtes Gewissen.

   

Mittlerweile ist auch die Folie verschwunden und der Überlauf gebaut. Es gab nur keine Gelegenheit zu fotografieren, weil es tatsächlich non stop geregnet hat. Das Wasser ist mittlerweile auch fast klar, weil sich der Sand gesetzt hat. Nur halten die Pflanzen teilweise nicht so richtig gut, weil ich wohl mehr Sand hätte einbringen müssen. Und dann habe ich noch Schwimmpflanzen (Wasserhyazinthen und Muschelblumen) aus dem großen Teich rübergeholt. Und damit auch die ersten Fadenalgen, die so schön in den Wurzeln hängen. Aber okay...was soll's?!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Teich-/oder Seerose in der Mitte. Aber mit denen habe ich ja bekanntlicherweise kein Glück. Ich versuche heute mal, eine aus dem großen Teich zu holen. Vielleicht gedeiht sie in dem kleinen besser. Wer weiß. Das geht hier halt alles nach dem Motto: trial&error


----------



## Sternthaler13 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

So, hier der letzte Stand der Entwicklung. Nach 1 Woche war, wie gesagt, das Wasser wieder klar und der Sand hatte sich gesetzt. 

Um die Folie sauber abschneiden zu können, ist mein Neffe auf Anraten meines Mannes jedoch nach der Bepflanzung wieder ins Wasser gestiegen und ich habe fast die Krise bekommen und einen Ehestreit zum Zaun gebrochen : 

 

Danach war alles durcheinander und das Wasser brauchte wieder eine Woche, um klar zu werden :crazy: 

Mit der Seerose, die ich aus dem Teich herübergeholt habe, waren auch die ersten Algen im Teich.

    

Zwar scheinen die Pflanzen alle anzugehen - sogar die __ Wasserminze ist noch aufgeblüht - aber ich muss mal schauen, wie sie sich entwickeln werden. Sie stehen nicht sehr stabil und ich habe sie auf 26 cm Tiefe gesetzt. Teilweise noch tiefer. Alle Blätter, die unter Wasser sind, werden braun und fallen ab. Jetzt bilden sich so langsam Fadenalgen um sie herum.

 

Bin mal gespannt, ob sich das alles noch in diesem Jahr stabilisieren wird.


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Hi Anke,

aber, ...





























*... das sieht ja hervorragend aus.*  
Und eine super klasse Idee hast du da gehabt, den Randbereich eures Hauses auf diese Art zu verschönern. 

Super!


----------



## Sternthaler13 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Daaaanke schöööön


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe/Ratschläge beim Bau kleinerer "Teiche"*

Hallo Anke,

mich würde brennend interessieren, wie Dein Teichlein inzwischen aussieht!


----------

